
Scientists find fossilised cosmic dust in white cliffs of Dover - wallflower
http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcollege/newssummary/news_7-9-2017-10-59-59
======
pohl
That's pretty cool, but I confess I was hoping it was the secret to Eric
Johnson's incredible tone.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUECcou-34A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUECcou-34A)

